

Apple Laptop Security Flaw Found In Batteries - moonlighter
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/22/apple-laptop-security-flaw_n_907488.html

======
RocknRolla
He found a default password but didn't take it any further for fear of burning
down his home???

At this point this is nothing but hypothetical. I want to see him turn that
Apple into a baked Apple!

